# Google Play Movies & TV -AND- Google Play Music - Working!



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I am loving this Kindle Fire HD more and more! I am *not rooted*, and really wanted to be able to have the music and movies I've bought on Google Play to be working. And looks like it now does 

Here's how I did it. I installed 1Mobile Market from the 1Mobile website (you have to enable allow install from unknown sources, found in your kindle fire HD's device setting). In 1Mobile, I installed Google Play Movies & TV and I also installed Google Play Music. Then install GoogleLoginService.apk (I found mine from XDA, do a google search for "GoogleLoginService.apk XDA" - and it should be the first link). Then start up the Google Play Movies & TV app, click on add account and use existing account...now you are logged into Google! When you start either Google Play Movies & TV or Google Play Music, they both will now sync to what you've purchased on Google Play!

OK...I'm off to watching my purchased videos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know...I don't have any Google Play media but it's probably only a matter of time, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Does it work with the Apps too?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

jsadd said:


> Does it work with the Apps too?


Well...what do you mean by "Apps"? You mean the play store app? I've only tried these two, as these are the ones I wanted most. I don't think it works for everything, as I am not rooted. I don't really want to be rooted, so I don't have the entire google framework installed.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry  I was thinking of game apps. I have family that like the google game apps, but they like my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess that most games in Google Play are also going to be available via Amazon, or 1Mobile.


----------



## MoSo (Nov 2, 2012)

I used 1mobile as well to sideload two game apps that were not in the Amazon store - if you are shopping from, say, the Amazon store on your PC, it is not at all clear which games/apps are meant for the Fire HD (or will actually work - there are apparently a bunch of old Fire apps that do not work on the Fire HD). Shopping the app store from the device is a little clearer, as the only apps which show are (supposedly) functional on the Fire HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MoSo said:


> I used 1mobile as well to sideload two game apps that were not in the Amazon store - if you are shopping from, say, the Amazon store on your PC, it is not at all clear which games/apps are meant for the Fire HD (or will actually work - there are apparently a bunch of old Fire apps that do not work on the Fire HD). Shopping the app store from the device is a little clearer, as the only apps which show are (supposedly) functional on the Fire HD.


Actually, it is, if you have the device registered for Amazon. When you are looking at an app's sales page, there's a box to the right that has the 'Get Now' button. There's also information about which of your registered devices it will work on. It only shows two, but if you have more than that there's a link you can click and see all your devices. If there's a green check mark, the app will work, if a red x, it won't.

It is the case that on either of the Fires, you won't be able to d/l apps that don't work for that device.

Now, on 1Mobile, there's no such thing. . . so you have to basically just try it and see. And it is possible that 1Mobile will have apps that will work but that Amazon hasn't vetted yet for the device -- or that the developer isn't distributing through Amazon -- so they don't show as working.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

jsadd said:


> Sorry I was thinking of game apps. I have family that like the google game apps, but they like my Kindle Fire.


For you to install the Google Play Store - so that you can then install game apps from Google on the Kindle Fire, you would need to be rooted - as you would need to install GAPPS, the google framework. You should be able to find most of the games on Amazon or 1Mobile. Any particular one you are looking for?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Getjar is another good source for non-Amazon apps.  I've picked up quite a few from both Getjar and 1Mobile.  I do check to see that there are good reviews AND lots of downloads of an app from either source before downloading it.  And Getjar will let you know if an app you're looking for will work on the Fire - the first thing it asks is what device you're using.  Can't remember about 1Mobile, it's been a while since I set it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I started steering away from Getjar after one of the Android developers who posted here said there was embedded spyware in some of the Getjar stuff.  Or something like that.    So 1Mobile is my first choice for actually getting apps.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend who works for a investigation firm that deals with, among other things, internet security and she went to a "profiing conference" recently. I haven't talked to her yet, but she said among the things she'd learned was that Android doesn't regulate their apps very well (there's good and bad that comes with an "open" platform) and that if you own an Android phone or device, at some point you have probably downloaded a "rogue app" and your phone, pictures, texts, etc quite possibly are being monitored by outside sources. The speaker's advice was to backup your info, reset to factory settings and don't load anything without reading the "Terms and Conditions" (I assume she meant Permissions). He said accepting a new app has a 95% chance of downloading some type of malware.

Frankly that seems high, & hasn't changed my habits yet - I'll see her next week and get more details (I just saw a post on FB). And honestly reading the Permissions often makes my eyes cross. Anyone looking for juicy stuff on my Fire will be sorely disappointed.

Anyway here's an article on "rogue apps" http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19100613 .


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the great information ! I think I will stick with the Amazon apps.


----------

